# Hinge for pivoting lid???



## Timbo

I want to make a small box with a lid that pivots open horizontally.  I have no idea what the hinge type is called that would allow a lid to pivot open this way.  Is a hinge available for this application, or do folks come up with something on their own?  Thanks.


----------



## Richard Gibson

Tim, I just started looking for the same thing and have come up empty handed. I have done a couple on my own just by using a cut off finish nail. Guess that's what I'll do again.


----------



## chuckw3

Have you looked at Lee Valley brass pin hinge ??
chuck


----------



## Timbo

chuckw3 said:


> Have you looked at Lee Valley brass pin hinge ??
> chuck



Not what I'm looking for.  I'm looking to make the lid open by pivoting sideways, not open like a traditional lid.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## Timbo

Richard Gibson said:


> Tim, I just started looking for the same thing and have come up empty handed. I have done a couple on my own just by using a cut off finish nail. Guess that's what I'll do again.



I have to believe someone has engineered such a hinge.

However, I had already thought about the solution you came up with, but I couldn't fingire out how to attach the lid so that it would rotate, but also not come off, and not to have the pin visible from the top.  What did you do?


----------



## gwilki

Lee Valley has rotohinges. Here is the link. 

Roto-Hinges - Lee Valley Tools

They do not swing open, they rotate.


----------



## Jim Burr

When I make salt boxes I use a C-pin also called torsion pins...perfect for what you are looking for. Any hardware store has them.


----------



## gketell

All the rotohinges I could find we're to big for little boxes. 

When I made my salt box (look in other things we make) and reefboy made his (look in the Northern California forum) we used 1/16" stainless rod glued into the bottom and a 1/8" brass rod drilled 1/16" for the pivot in the lid. Works flawlessly. 

My box: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/eucalyptus-salt-bowl-105947/

Both rods were bought at our local True-Value hardware store. They also had 1/8" brass tube that already had a hole just a teeny bit too loose for the 1/16" rod. But if you can't drill brass rod it would do. 

Gk


----------



## Timbo

gwilki said:


> Lee Valley has rotohinges. Here is the link.
> 
> Roto-Hinges - Lee Valley Tools
> 
> They do not swing open, they rotate.



That's the concept I'm talking about!  They are a little big for my use, but I'll keep in mind for the future.  Thanks.


----------



## Timbo

Jim Burr said:


> When I make salt boxes I use a C-pin also called torsion pins...perfect for what you are looking for. Any hardware store has them.



I Googled c-pin and torsion pin, nothing came up that looks usable to me.  Care to provide more details or picture?  Thanks.


----------



## Timbo

gketell said:


> All the rotohinges I could find we're to big for little boxes.
> 
> When I made my salt box (look in other things we make) and reefboy made his (look in the Northern California forum) we used 1/16" stainless rod glued into the bottom and a 1/8" brass rod drilled 1/16" for the pivot in the lid. Works flawlessly.
> 
> My box: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/eucalyptus-salt-bowl-105947/
> 
> Both rods were bought at our local True-Value hardware store. They also had 1/8" brass tube that already had a hole just a teeny bit too loose for the 1/16" rod. But if you can't drill brass rod it would do.
> 
> Gk



OK.  That would work.  So the lid is not permanently attached, the pin just sits in the receiving hole?  Thanks.


----------



## gketell

Timbo said:


> OK.  That would work.  So the lid is not permanently attached, the pin just sits in the receiving hole?  Thanks.



Correct. I wanted it removable for cleaning. Mind you, you actually have to work at it to lift it off so it never falls off. Especially with the magnetic "catch". 

If you want it permanent you could do it with slightly bigger setup. Use a small finishing nail. Drill your hole for the brass a little deep, slide the nail into the brass from the top, glue the brass in, drill the bottom for the nail base, glue it in. Just don't get over zealous with the glue. 

Gk


----------



## Richard Gibson

Might consider this "shutter pin" also:  http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=31041&site=ROCKLER


----------



## rherrell

I just saw this thread and remembered a box I made that might help.

















I just drilled a hole for a 1/8" brass pin, works quite well.:biggrin:


----------



## Timbo

rherrell said:


> I just saw this thread and remembered a box I made that might help.
> 
> I just drilled a hole for a 1/8" brass pin, works quite well.:biggrin:



Cool!  I think that will work great for hardwoods.  Some sort of sleeve might be prudent for softwoods.  Seems like a very simple and cost effective solution so I'll give that a try first.  Thanks.


----------



## bradh

You can also use a shelf pin for this type of hinge. There are many sizes and a few different shapes to pick from:


----------

